# Hi! (kaatie13)



## kaatie13- (Nov 20, 2010)

helloooo- 
im 13 and im type 1 diabetic too, maybe we can chat some time or something? 

i dont know anyone my age with the condition so it would be good for me to talk to someone.. 

i know how you feel about the bloods out of control and stuff because ive been diagnosed since i was 9 and still havent got good control over it.. but im working on it, lollol. xx

yeah, so myab ewe can chat sometime..  xxx


----------



## bev (Nov 20, 2010)

kaatie13- said:


> helloooo-
> im 13 and im type 1 diabetic too, maybe we can chat some time or something?
> 
> i dont know anyone my age with the condition so it would be good for me to talk to someone..
> ...



Hi Kaatie,
Welcome to the forum.My son is 12 and on an insulin pump. What regime are you on.Bev


----------



## Northerner (Nov 20, 2010)

Hi Kaatie, welcome to the forum  We don't have a lot of people here your age, but you're certainly welcome to join in and let us know how things are going for you or if you have any experiences you'd like to share!

If you've got any questions, please ask away and we'll try our best to help 

I moved your post to its own thread so it wouldn't get lost.


----------



## kaatie13- (Nov 20, 2010)

*thankyouu*



bev said:


> Hi Kaatie,
> Welcome to the forum.My son is 12 and on an insulin pump. What regime are you on.Bev



hi, thankyouu
and  im not on a pump, im on 4 injections a day.. carb counting.  lol 

i want to go on the pump and my nurse is going to sen dme some leaflets and stuff on it so i can do some research about it and stuff liek that.

maybe me and your son can talk about all our struggles weve had..


----------



## shiv (Nov 20, 2010)

Hi kaatie welcome to the forum. I'm 22 and have had type 1 since I was 2.

I have just gone on a pump and love it  

Which hospital are you under?


----------



## teapot8910 (Nov 20, 2010)

Welcome to the forum katie 

I was diagnosed last year just after my 21st and am on 4 injections a day. How are you getting on with the carb counting?

xx


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Nov 20, 2010)

Welcome to the forum hope we can help you with any worries you have


----------



## Steff (Nov 21, 2010)

Hi and a warm welcome from me to kaatie x


----------



## Flutterby (Nov 21, 2010)

Hi welcome to the forum, we don't mind whatever age people are, it's always good to chat and share experiences.  I was 11 when I was diagnosed, but that's rather a long time ago.................!!


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 21, 2010)

Welcome to the forum kaatie! 

Being type 2, I'll mostly duck any questions you have, I'm afraid. Otherwise I might be accused of quackery.

Andy


----------



## Richard157 (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi Kaatie, I am not young enough to be your pen pal.  I am 71 and just want to tell you that with good control you can have a long, healthy life. I was diagnosed in 1945, when I was 6, and I am very healthy. Take good care of yourself and good luck in the years ahead. 

Richard


----------



## Freddie99 (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi Kaatie,

I'm twenty and I've been diabetic since I was 1996, I think I was five when I was diagnosed. I've been using a pump for about seven months now. If you want to chat with me I'm happy to give you my MSN/Facebook details.

Tom


----------

